# Intimidate...wait...attack



## Sharpender (May 25, 2012)

Hello... I'm new to Schutzhund and I'm doing the training myself. I have a 5 month old male German Shepherd who is amazingly intelligent. He is my first GSD after having several flavors of Labrador. The GSD is light years ahead of any dog I've had in the past. My Lab is as dumb as a box or rocks compared to my GSD. Training is going well, but I do have a question on an exercise. I'm not sure what its called, but it goes like this: the dog is released, the dog runs up to the decoy and barks at him but does not attack, when the decoy makes a threatening move the dog attacks without further command. I want to say it's called "Bark and Hold", but I'm not sure. Can anyone help?

Thanks!


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Yes it's called a Bark and Hold.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

A very useful exercise to say the least.
So why are you doing the training yourself, is there not a club nearby?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

If you don't know what you are doing, it might not be a good idea to train Schutzhund yourself.


----------



## Sharpender (May 25, 2012)

Fast said:


> Yes it's called a Bark and Hold.


Thanks!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, bad idea to train Schutzhund by yourself... especially if you are new to the sport and the breed.

Just remember, if you do not have the experience and knowledge on how to shape a dog for protection work in Schutzhund, you are potentially creating a liability and danger to the public.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

You might be able to pull off the OB training by yourself, but not the protection aspect of it, you can't be your own decoy/agitator and you don't really want your "friends" being the one your dog "attacks" 

It is called the bite and hold btw


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Dooney's Mom said:


> You might be able to pull off the OB training by yourself, but not the protection aspect of it, you can't be your own decoy/agitator and you don't really want your "friends" being the one your dog "attacks"
> 
> *It is called the bite and hold btw*


NO, it is 'bark and hold'/ or 'hold and bark'...the dog doesn't get to bite until the command or if the helper breaks. That is why control work is so important.
http://www.schutzhundvillage.com/hb.html


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> NO, it is 'bark and hold'/ or 'hold and bark'...the dog doesn't get to bite until the command or if the helper breaks. That is why control work is so important.
> Schutzhund Village


crap that's what I meant-thanks for catching that and correcting it- I should not respond when I am dead tired.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wild Wolf said:


> Yeah, bad idea to train Schutzhund by yourself... especially if you are new to the sport and the breed.
> 
> Just remember, if you do not have the experience and knowledge on how to shape a dog for protection work in Schutzhund, you are potentially creating a liability and danger to the public.


Or more likely will ruin the dog as a schutzhund dog. Obedience & tracking, 100% can be done by yourself. Preliminary bitework like tug playing/teasing can be done at home also but the for the rest you need an *experienced* decoy and trainer. I know because I'm right there. My dog has passed BH/AD, is very good at obedience and tracking, IPO-2 level or better (100% trained by me) but is just beginning at bite work because of limited time/access to decoy/trainer and I refuse to attempt to train bite work by myself.


----------

